# Keeping them fresh between baths?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Balen is a dirty, dirty, boy. He LOVES to roll in "stuff" in the backyard, he digs, etc, and he ends up pretty stinky.

So how do you keep your dogs at least smelling fresh between shampoo and water bathes?
Do those dry bath powders work? I saw a doggy cologne from Ostermen, but I'm not keen on spraying something like that on his fur.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Boy I here you on that, lol! I have a rescue Goldendoodle who is one of the hardest to groom dogs on the planet lol and he is so hard to bathe(at least my back doesn't like it!).

So inbetween baths I use those dog wet wipes, you can usually find them in the shampoo isle... But I wipe him down thoroughly then I use a coat conditioning spray(not the cologne) and then brush him out. It seems to help, well for a few days.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Something that works perfect for me is to have alfalfa hay on the outdoor beds, even in the crate I keep in the car. It works specially good in winter because it's not only warm, but also keeps the beds dry and replace the smell of damp doggy to a fresh country style.


----------



## kellie7267 (Sep 23, 2012)

How often do you bathe your dog? Mine dislikes water as well, we've had her about a month and I've been pondering how to wash her


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Stinky means a bath. Period.

Dirt comes off by itself and I don't worry about it.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Stinky means a bath. Period.
> 
> Dirt comes off by itself and I don't worry about it.


Balen would be getting a bath weekly then, lol. I'm just worried about stripping the oils from him to much and causing dryness.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I use doggie wet wipes in the summer. In the winter they enjoy playing in the snow and mud so I will take handfulls of clean snow and scrub them with that on our way in the door to sit in front of the fire.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> Balen would be getting a bath weekly then, lol. I'm just worried about stripping the oils from him to much and causing dryness.


You can bathe every week if needed. Look at all the show dogs that are bathed at least that often. You find a very mild shampoo and a moisturizing conditioner and you will be fine.

Nothing else really works for stinkiness and I can't hug a stinky dog, so bathe as needed.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I bathe Seven every 7-10 days because of seasonal allergies (and the mud puddles at the park).


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a metro air force blower, I use that more than bathing, it blows the dirt/dander anything not nailed down off the dog..

Does he like being vacuumed? You could also try that


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh LOVES to roll in anything and everything, and she's always in the water (soon to stop since it's getting colder!)

I don't bathe her that often BUT I do rinse her off quite thoroughly with the hose (attached to the kitchen so she has warm water not ice cold!)

She's only had about 3 full bathings to date, but she is going in to be groomed at the end of the month - and then no more swimming til the spring!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

There is a product made by Natural Chemistry called 'waterless bath'. It is a beige spray bottle and is about the size of a windex bottle. Made by a company that make stain and odour eliminators. You spray it on, brush it through, towel it off and it works! Doesn't replace a bath but when you're heading out to do some visiting and realize last moment the dog stinks something awful, it will remove the stench and leave them shiny. It is not chemical based and has no odour. I love this stuff and use it regularily. 
I will also hose them off if need be. And if they get muddy just let them dry and brush the mud out - love gsd coats for that. But when they roll in something nasty, not much other than a bath will really fix the stink lol.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have a metro air force blower, I use that more than bathing, it blows the dirt/dander anything not nailed down off the dog..
> 
> Does he like being vacuumed? You could also try that


Balen LOVES the vacuum. Its a daily ritual now, lol. Its great for the dirt and loose hairs-but he's still smelly afterwards. 



Mikelia said:


> There is a product made by Natural Chemistry called 'waterless bath'. It is a beige spray bottle and is about the size of a windex bottle. Made by a company that make stain and odour eliminators. You spray it on, brush it through, towel it off and it works! Doesn't replace a bath but when you're heading out to do some visiting and realize last moment the dog stinks something awful, it will remove the stench and leave them shiny. It is not chemical based and has no odour. I love this stuff and use it regularily.
> I will also hose them off if need be. And if they get muddy just let them dry and brush the mud out - love gsd coats for that. But when they roll in something nasty, not much other than a bath will really fix the stink lol.


Thats the kind of dry bath stuff I was talking about.  Thanks. I guess I could bath him more often, but something like this would be great to have, too.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are all kinds of "waterless" or "no-rinse" shampoo products out there. I don't generally use them, as I have a fully equipped grooming shop steps away from my home, but I will ocassionally use a waterless shampoo to spot-clean. #1 All-Systems makes a nice one, so does Bio-Groom. You could spray the whole dog down with it and then rub dry with a towel. Cornstarch also works, you sprinkle it on the dog, and brush it through (and for coaties it helps with de-matting). If you have a high-velocity force dryer, you can blow the heck out of the coat removing dust, dirt and debris (and cornstarch).


----------

